# Light Sources in SketchUp



## TMPTechDir (Aug 10, 2012)

So, I took a look at the SketchUp thread from 2010, but thought I'd throw this one out there... Has anyone found an add-on that allows for the addition of multiple light sources? I'm not looking to put up the full plot, just something to play with some direction and color and to give the set pieces a bit of volume that the single-source (sun) just doesn't provide.


----------



## Van (Aug 10, 2012)

Kerkythea

Open-source Free Ray-tracer renderer. It'll do so much more than what you are looking for, even allow you to make animated walktroughs or your set. Anyway d/l it and the SU2KT plugin. I think ther is a photo on one of my Blog entrys here that shows a rendering I did really quickly of the font of my building.


----------



## TMPTechDir (Aug 10, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks Van. BTW...just stumbled upon your VSSSD recipe and I'm looking forward to saving some coin using that in place of the more-expensive alternatives.


----------



## chausman (Aug 10, 2012)

Here's the blog entry.
http://www.controlbooth.com/blogs/van/18-renderings-theatre-front.html


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Van (Aug 11, 2012)

TMPTechDir said:


> Awesome! Thanks Van. BTW...just stumbled upon your VSSSD recipe and I'm looking forward to saving some coin using that in place of the more-expensive alternatives.


You are more than welcome! Just do me the favor of posting any recipes/formulas you come up with on the Wikki. VSSSD is 'Open Source' and the best way we can all save money and time is by sharing or personal uses and outcomes. 


chausman said:


> Here's the blog entry.
> Renderings of Theatre front. - Blogs - ControlBooth .



Thanks I was being lazy.


----------



## Speculese (Sep 19, 2012)

Sorry I'm a bit late to this thread.....
I use an add-on called Lightup that I like quite a bit..... (LightUp Plugin for SketchUp ? Render Lighting Effects)
There's a bit of a learning curve, and it's not free ($189 list), but it does a nice job just getting a photorealistic model up.... (couple it with a plug in called Keyframe Animation- $36 Keyframe Animation - Regular Polygon, and you can actually get some nice simple lit animations out of Sketchup without having to export the file...... scenery movement only.... no pre-vis on the lighting side with this set up....)
I've attached a couple of files showing one of my sets rendered with Lightup..... this was done pretty quickly just roughing in the light sources....
Hope this helps!


----------

